# myelopathy in 10 yr. 4mo. old gsd!



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

Since October of 08 my Bronco has had anal glad infectios more on than off. been through 3 vets, diet changes, 3 antibiotics, flushing, etc. Much better, just need to fiber up his diet. The problem is, things I have noticed seldom and randomly since late December caused me to pay attenton and finally take him for a check up. Myelopathy was the diagnosis. 

Now, for me in the past, hearing that was like hearing cancer...and my first thought was oh dear God no!!!!!

A woman came in with an emergency right after, and understandibly so, my vet had to push me out the door to save this other dog's life. I rushed home to start my research, but still read mixed information and want some experienced answers.

I have so many questions, fears, and concerns....but to start out with the basics-

1. If anyone has experience what should I prepare myself for as far as medication, activity, and lifespan in general?

2. Is this truly a death sentance, OR, is it just getting old and I should chill out?

3. I was told to ask next time about amedication that can help the nervous system function better....what is this, and what are the outcomes and side effects?


There of course is more racing through my mind, but I think this is at least a start.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

DM is a diease that will continue to progress as your dog gets older.
However, there are new studies out that may increase his quality of life, and give him more time with you.
Cholodin and MSM used together seems to help these dogs maintain function.
Appropriate physical therapy can also help the nerves and muscles "remember" what they are supposed to do.
Is there a PT facility anywhere near you?
The underwater treadmill has proven to be a great help in DM cases.
I would not call it a death sentence, but I would be aware that it is something you'll have to manage.


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

He has been on MSM along with chondroiten and glucosamine for about 8 years now...he was a former schutzhund dog who has long been retired after a knee injury.

Yes, there is a PT facility for animals about 30 miles from me. i am willing to do all that is going to keep him enjoying life and thriving. Like i mentioned, my vet had to rush off and I have been trying to research all this on my own.

To be clear, i do not think his symptoms are really bad yet, BUT, anyone who has been through this feel free to correct me if what I describe is bad:

-emptied bowels 4 times since December 22nd with no control/warning after having ample opportunity to "go potty".

-completely emptied his bladder in his sleep 2 time, and a few small dribbles about every other week in same time-frame

-dragging his back feet when walking (middle nails in back are noticebaly shorter)

- has lost balance for no apparant reason a few times when walking in the lasy month

On the bright side, he still wants to walk, fetch, etc. I am the one that has to make him slow down and take it easy, so I am hoping that since he still wants to do all the things he did between puppyhood and the last 6 months is good....right?


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

Good grief...sorry for all the mis-spelled words...my laptop is on it's way out with sticky buttons that require beating instead of pushing....but hopefully you get what I mean!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The sad thing about this disease is that we get to watch while the dogs have no clue.
It's not believed to be painful, since it is a malfunction in the pathways of the brain. Dogs generally will not show any discomfort, or even realize that they're feet aren't moving correctly until it progresses to the point where they can't stand.
Good for them, bad for us.
If you're that early in seeing it, then I would get a referral to your PT clinic. Studies out are showing that controlled PT can extend function for months to years. They should be able to work with your vet and get a routine going that you can continue at home as well, with specific exercises.
Have you thought about acupuncture? None of these things were available to me when my old guy had DM years ago, but I'm betting acupuncture would help.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

There is a DM board which has a wealth of information about symptons, diagnosis and treatment. If you'd like the web address, please let me know. I joined it recently when my Oscar was showing symptoms. I hope Bronco is feeling ok


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

I am open to anything out there that will improve and pro-long his quality of life. Hopefully, it is early enough to slow the condition. If I get him a big dog stroller and roll him on a walk with me and the 8 month old...so be it if he enjoys it.

I wold think his orthopedic surgeon from the TPLO years gao would be able to better guide me than my regular vet...would you all agree?

Thanks gain for any input or shared experience.....Bronco was my first "baby" afterall, and I will move mountains to keep him as healthy and happy as possible.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I met a boxer at the dog park last week who had DM. He was in a cart and was happy as a clam and zooming around all over the place. 

Check these DM dogs out! http://www.eddieswheels.com/html/dm.html


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh thank you so much for sharing that! 

I am not sure how long this condition takes to show serious signs, but even if he is 13 or 14 before that happens, wheels are good.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Not to alarm you but DM can progress fairly quickly. Those carts are designed to be adjusted as the dog's hind end weakens. They start out kind of using it like a walker and then as they grow weaker the wheels take the place of their back legs. They are really amazing!


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

"There is a DM board which has a wealth of information about symptons, diagnosis and treatment. If you'd like the web address, please let me know. I joined it recently when my Oscar was showing symptoms. I hope Bronco is feeling ok "

Yes, I would like the website for this to get more information, 

Thank you.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">I am curious as to how they came up with the diagnosis? What tests did they run? </span>


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

Actually, you make a good point which is why I decided last night to get a 2nd. opinion. There were no tests or bloodwork, the diagnosis was made purely off of syptoms I gave and my vet's experience. His 1st. patient was a brontosaurus as he says, so he has been around a very long time. 

In the past, he has always nailed things at first glance and saved my dog's life when an emergency clinic nearly killed him when he was in gastric torsion. Based on my history with this vet, I have always completely trusted what his says because it has always worked.

The time Bronco's anal gland infection was such a persistant problem was when another vet took over so this dr. could "retire". Now that he is back I know most folks in my area are glad and willing to drive 45 minutes to see him.

However...I do know there may be technology and up to date treatment/ways to delay progression that an older vet may not know of or be open to. 

So there are tests available to get a specific diagnosis?


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099"> Check this website out:

http://www.mzjf.com/

I would suggest running a tick panel, many tick diseases mimic DM. Also after re-reading your OP.....it seems they should check for a pinched nerve.

</span>


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Many diseases show the same symptoms as DM such as cauda equina and lumbrosacral spondylosis. Were xrays done?

Read this post as it talks about both, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1033677#Post1033677


----------



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

Never EVER trust a first or single opinion. Mine was misdiagnosed with a terminal immune system and put thru unnecessary prednisone therapy for several weeks until I listened to my instincts and sought out additional opinions. Turns out all she needed was a regiment of antibiotics for a while. Get 2nd/3rd opinions from specialists if possible!


----------

